# Bilyana Golf - good service after Thomas Cook crash.



## IanMcC (Sep 27, 2019)

Thought I would pen a few lines praising Bilyana Golf, who specialise mainly in Turkish based golf breaks.
We were booked to go to Belek in December, but unfortunately it was on a Thomas Cook flight. We sourced a couple of alternate flights, but they were 2 days later.
I dropped an email to Bilyana, knowing that they would be snowed under re-arranging poor Thomas Cook punters. Sure enough we got the automated response email saying that they were too busy at the moment.
Later that day Sunny from Bilyana phoned me up. They had checked with the Sueno Golf hotel about moving the accommodation date, organised new tee times for us, and offered to book the new flight with Jet2 for us at the same price, so that it would be ATOL covered.
I accepted this, of course. 
What a breath of fresh air to deal with an efficient, caring company.


----------



## Peter Allen (Oct 2, 2019)

Ian
Glad to hear that you have had good service from Bilyana - we have had a very different experience. We are a group of 8 that are travelling to Belek on Friday with Bilyana and our flights are costing an additional Â£170 per person. They have informed us that the additional costs will not be covered by them. We believe that they have a legal responsibility to refund and will be taking action - it is a shame that they appear to be operating double standards and will not be booking with them in future


----------



## IanMcC (Oct 4, 2019)

My original flights were with Thomas Cook, booked by me separately, costing about Â£480 if I remember correctly. I am having to claim all of that back through Barclaycard, and book new flights entirely with Jet2. My flights were not ATOL protected. Probably same with your group. Sounds like Bilyana's hands are tied here. You just have to pay for the new flights and try to claim back the old ones through insurance or credit card company, I believe.


----------

